
Ask HN: Where to ask for outside advice as a young startup member? - Spectral
As a young, first time early employee or co-founder, where would one go to describe working conditions and contract terms to get a seasoned entrepreneur opinions &amp; thoughts on if it&#x27;s worth it?<p>As a human being I rationalize a lot of things (this unfavorable working condition isn&#x27;t THAT bad) but have stronger reservations about other things (this thing in the terms seems suspicious, I don&#x27;t feel comfortable about it but how do I change it?)<p>Where or how do I go about finding a mentor to answer some of these questions?<p>As a young person (mid 20&#x27;s) I don&#x27;t have too many connections to older peers and if I ask people within the company I see that their opinion &#x2F; &quot;honest advice&quot; tends to be biased and many times they will say things to advance their own agenda. For a service like this I would gladly pay a couple hundred bucks for a one time session to talk it out with an experienced professional.<p>I&#x27;ve tried submitting to Ask HN with my problem, but that didn&#x27;t garner much any responses.
======
MrHygiene
Not sure where you live, but most metro areas have a meetup/event called
Startup Grind. It really should just start with googling startup + your city
... there's probably a more active community than you might expect.

------
sharemywin
Here's a pay site, just like you menetioned:

[https://clarity.fm/](https://clarity.fm/)

